# I did a Big No No and now Im Fired…



## DidABigNoNo

Hey guys, 
So I did a big no no at Target that essentially got me fired ( I stole… because of peer pressure.. stupid ik). AP reached out to me ofc and gave me a sit down telling me what I did wrong. Anyways long story short they told me that they werent going to prosecute me or anything like that and that I just had to sign this form that pretty much admits to all my wrongdoings.
  I didnt mind snitching on myself because honestly the guilt was eating me alive anyways, so I don’t mind the consequences. However, after reading some other posts with similar experience, I noticed that people were explainging how they had to pay back the money. I had asked the AP members if I needed to pay it back and that I dont mind paying the costs, but they told me that it was “too late anyways”… so I left it at that. They told me how if there was anything else they needed, they would email or mail me and its been months now since the incident and I have yet to receive any kind of notice from Target. What do I do now? Should I contact someone or just leave it be?

The problem is that I’ll be moving states soon so I wont have the same billing address, if and only if, they do send me a mail and I dont see it. Can they actually sue me (like what people said in other posts). Its not like its going to be my fault. I cant just update my address out of nowhere either… so what do I do?
I really dont need this to be in my criminal records just because I didnt receive a mail that issues my required payment.

plz help if you have any idea what I might be able to do. By the way just for reference, I stole $75 worthy of merchandise. I was 18 at the time.( and i know age doesnt mean a thing cause I was grown enough to know right from wrong)


----------



## DBZ

DidABigNoNo said:


> Hey guys,
> So I did a big no no at Target that essentially got me fired ( I stole… because of peer pressure.. stupid ik). AP reached out to me ofc and gave me a sit down telling me what I did wrong. Anyways long story short they told me that they werent going to prosecute me or anything like that and that I just had to sign this form that pretty much admits to all my wrongdoings.
> I didnt mind snitching on myself because honestly the guilt was eating me alive anyways, so I don’t mind the consequences. However, after reading some other posts with similar experience, I noticed that people were explainging how they had to pay back the money. I had asked the AP members if I needed to pay it back and that I dont mind paying the costs, but they told me that it was “too late anyways”… so I left it at that. They told me how if there was anything else they needed, they would email or mail me and its been months now since the incident and I have yet to receive any kind of notice from Target. What do I do now? Should I contact someone or just leave it be?
> 
> The problem is that I’ll be moving states soon so I wont have the same billing address, if and only if, they do send me a mail and I dont see it. Can they actually sue me (like what people said in other posts). Its not like its going to be my fault. I cant just update my address out of nowhere either… so what do I do?
> I really dont need this to be in my criminal records just because I didnt receive a mail that issues my required payment.
> 
> plz help if you have any idea what I might be able to do. By the way just for reference, I stole $75 worthy of merchandise. I was 18 at the time.( and i know age doesnt mean a thing cause I was grown enough to know right from wrong)



I doubt they will sue you. If you don't mind, tell us the whole story.


----------



## NKG

Just make sure to leave a forwarding address. 

Was stealing really worth all of this?


----------



## Captain Orca

Guilt eating at you?  Don't bullshit us, you were caught.   You got nailed for doing something stupid.  Take it as a learning experience and never do it again.  Grow up.


----------



## FlowTeamChick

They'll still have your email address. And, since so many people keep their same cell phone numbers even when moving out of state, presumably they'd have that too.
Definitely not excusing your behavior, but if they haven't sought restitution yet, it's unlikely they'll do so. You could send them a note with your new address once you have it. Don't know what Target's official policy is about such things, but maybe it's ASANTS when it comes to collecting from TMs fired for theft.
Sounds like you've learned your lesson. Hope so anyway.


----------



## Far from newbie

i Would hope this is over.  I can’t see Target spending any more payroll to pursue this any further at this point If they haven’t done it by now.
‘if you have already been fired, you have probably already been forgotten.


----------



## Fluttervale

They’ll issue a demand letter for a couple hundred dollars.  If you don’t pay it, they can get a lien on your property, like a car or home, and some other things depending on your state.  Then when you try to sell your car or home, the money comes out of that.  It will follow you until you pay it or die.


----------



## countingsheep

From what I understand from other stealing at my stoee its really dependant on what you stole and how much. 75 ia pretty non existant on the repayment radar. Now if it was gift carda they may make you repay that but physical merch for so low a cost. Firing is most likely the qorst and black listing from the company. Over the holidays a kid stole electronics from the backrok.  He got caught and his mom basicalky demanded she be allowed to repay. They told her no. Ap clearly cant tell us how the case went but no cops were involved just escorted him out after paperwork. 

As for contact frnakly all legal things have an extensive paper trail. IF they need anything you will get a mailed letter (fill out an address change the moment you know your address thry will forward your maik for 2wks to a month after) you will get an email. And maybe a phone call though that one is doubtful as its not raceable in courts really. Frankly I think you will be fine its a small amount.


----------



## Zxy123456

Go to the post office fill out a form and all your mail will be forwarded to your new address.


----------



## IWishIKnew

It would cost them more than $75 to pursue it at this point through the legal system, so I wouldn't worry about it, assuming you don't decide to double down on the stupid and steal again. 

It's one of those things that they could hold onto to make your life worse if you decided to do anything else, but are unlikely to pursue (assuming you were truthful with us here that it really was a one-off and they're not likely to come across anything else).


----------



## seasonaldude

The Statute of Limitations is a thing. Look into it. This won't be held over your head forever. $75 is petty theft, so depending on your state, you are likely looking at 1-2 years for Target to press charges or try to collect civily on the loss.


----------



## Captain Orca

San Quentin for a year.  That'll teach 'ya.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining

Depends on how much / what you stole.

If it was a small amount (like less than a few hundred bucks) they probably are content to just axe you.  If it was a larger amount, you may be hearing from them.  Any real action will come through the USPS as official mail, just leave a forwarding address and you're probably fine.

Trust me if they want to sue you, they will find you.


----------



## RWTM

AP is giving out $100 dollar rewards for information regarding theft at Target. Seen on the LCD at lunch.


----------



## can't touch this

Dead or alive? Can I collect on the bounty as a guest?


----------



## RWTM

can't touch this said:


> Dead or alive? Can I collect on the bounty as a guest?


™️


----------



## RWTM

I hate a thief @DidABigNoNo


----------



## RWTM

™️


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Spot don't forget too.


----------



## Captain Orca

What are SC DC packages?


----------



## DidABigNoNo

DBZ said:


> I doubt they will sue you. If you don't mind, tell us the whole story.


There was a group of people I would work with that I was super friendly with. Once we got closer they would joke around about how they would occasionally take items from the fitting room when they found it “cute”. This was my first job and I had essentially never taken anything in my life but I guess I had gotten arrogant and stupid, so I did the same thing they were doing. I got caught one day and the rest is honestly history. I had only taken things from the fitting room (like jewelry or something), but the reason why I got caught was because I went to far and starting skipping items when at self checkout.
  I know my actions were stupid and trust me i’ve learnt from my mistakes and even months later I still don’t forget it. To be honestly i’m glad I got caught before I ever had a chance to possible escalate things.


----------



## DidABigNoNo

NKG said:


> Just make sure to leave a forwarding address.
> 
> Was stealing really worth all of this?


Of course not, but I’ve learnt my mistake honestly! I just hope it doesn't bite me in the ass later in the future. It really wasn't worth it…


----------



## DidABigNoNo

Captain Orca said:


> Guilt eating at you?  Don't bullshit us, you were caught.   You got nailed for doing something stupid.  Take it as a learning experience and never do it again.  Grow up.


Guilt is a big aspect of growing. Im still trying to grow. Its been months but I still hold myself accountable as if its the same day. Im glad i got nailed, thank you.


----------



## DidABigNoNo

FlowTeamChick said:


> They'll still have your email address. And, since so many people keep their same cell phone numbers even when moving out of state, presumably they'd have that too.
> Definitely not excusing your behavior, but if they haven't sought restitution yet, it's unlikely they'll do so. You could send them a note with your new address once you have it. Don't know what Target's official policy is about such things, but maybe it's ASANTS when it comes to collecting from TMs fired for theft.
> Sounds like you've learned your lesson. Hope so anyway.


Thank you so much! Though its been a few months since my post, I have still not recieved any sort of call from Target so I’m just leaving it at that for now. I genuinely have learnt my lesson  I could never ever see myself doing anything even remotely close to that again. 
Again thank you!


----------



## DidABigNoNo

Fluttervale said:


> They’ll issue a demand letter for a couple hundred dollars.  If you don’t pay it, they can get a lien on your property, like a car or home, and some other things depending on your state.  Then when you try to sell your car or home, the money comes out of that.  It will follow you until you pay it or die.


To this day, I still don’t mind ever paying for any sort of reimbursement or anything. I’ve owned up to my faults and admitted to them so its of course entirely my job to pay it back.
I just don’t understand why a demand letter would take so long to process through. Its been a couple months since my inital post and I still have not received any update from Target so I have left it alone for now.
  Anyhow, thank you for your post!


----------



## DidABigNoNo

Hey guys, 
So I did a big no no at Target that essentially got me fired ( I stole… because of peer pressure.. stupid ik). AP reached out to me ofc and gave me a sit down telling me what I did wrong. Anyways long story short they told me that they werent going to prosecute me or anything like that and that I just had to sign this form that pretty much admits to all my wrongdoings.
  I didnt mind snitching on myself because honestly the guilt was eating me alive anyways, so I don’t mind the consequences. However, after reading some other posts with similar experience, I noticed that people were explainging how they had to pay back the money. I had asked the AP members if I needed to pay it back and that I dont mind paying the costs, but they told me that it was “too late anyways”… so I left it at that. They told me how if there was anything else they needed, they would email or mail me and its been months now since the incident and I have yet to receive any kind of notice from Target. What do I do now? Should I contact someone or just leave it be?

The problem is that I’ll be moving states soon so I wont have the same billing address, if and only if, they do send me a mail and I dont see it. Can they actually sue me (like what people said in other posts). Its not like its going to be my fault. I cant just update my address out of nowhere either… so what do I do?
I really dont need this to be in my criminal records just because I didnt receive a mail that issues my required payment.

plz help if you have any idea what I might be able to do. By the way just for reference, I stole $75 worthy of merchandise. I was 18 at the time.( and i know age doesnt mean a thing cause I was grown enough to know right from wrong)


----------



## DidABigNoNo

IWishIKnew said:


> It would cost them more than $75 to pursue it at this point through the legal system, so I wouldn't worry about it, assuming you don't decide to double down on the stupid and steal again.
> 
> It's one of those things that they could hold onto to make your life worse if you decided to do anything else, but are unlikely to pursue (assuming you were truthful with us here that it really was a one-off and they're not likely to come across anything else).


Im sorry if I worded it wrong, I have stolen on multiple occasions (like items worth $10-15) that tallied up to around $75. It makes all the difference taking into consideration that it wasn't a one time thing. I got carried away thinking that since they were cheap items it wouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

DidABigNoNo said:


> To this day, I still don’t mind ever paying for any sort of reimbursement or anything. I’ve owned up to my faults and admitted to them so its of course entirely my job to pay it back.
> I just don’t understand why a demand letter would take so long to process through. Its been a couple months since my inital post and I still have not received any update from Target so I have left it alone for now.
> Anyhow, thank you for your post!


It might depend on the amount. You might want to go the store & talk to ap about it. Tall you want to pay spot for what you stole.


----------



## DidABigNoNo

Captain Orca said:


> San Quentin for a year.  That'll teach 'ya.


I think I’ve learnt my lesson but thank you for the second option, i guess


----------



## DidABigNoNo

RWTM said:


> I hate a thief @DidABigNoNo


I hate it too, thank you.


----------



## KarmaToBurn

They let our SD walk after stealing a lot of money. Target don't want the publicity, if they haven't come after you by now for anything they probably won't. Hell, they probably don't even remember you at this point....


----------



## lokinix

You should update your address for your W2, so they would get it from that.


----------

